# The Emperor of Mankind vs. Luke Skywalker



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I know this is like the third Star Wars versus thread made recently, but I was really curious to see just what people would think about this 

The Emperor in his prime vs. Luke in his prime...who wins?

now is the time to separate the heretics from the true 40k fans


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope I don't sound too offensive but.....can't these vs. threads get locked already? How are we supposed to know which one wins, its just two imaginary superstars whose powers we can't comprehend because they make no sense! Besides, I would win both of them at the same time so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Aw yeah emperor.

On another note, this thread IS pretty stupid and closes on beeing spam.

Or something.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd say Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Emperor wouldn't even give Luke a chance, in my opinon. Not even his lightsaber would be able to stand against the raw power of Him on Earth.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah this is getting kind of ridiculous. I say we skip all the pretense and have a jesus christ vs buddha thread. Makes just as much sense.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Jesus got killed by Romans, Buddha died of old age proving that only time could kill him.

I thnk Buddha awins this one.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Luke had like 1 day training with Ben before he got pwned on the Deathstar, then had had like a weekend with Yoda. That's not sufficient training to take on the Emperor of mankind. A man with God like power, almost limitless psychic potential and wargear to match.

Before anyone goes on about the Star Wars books, Luke did this, Luke did that, if it's not in the movies it didn't happen. There's 2 Luke's. George Lucas' Luke and book fluff Luke, but in either case he'd die in seconds of the battle starting so it doesn't matter, it's not even a fair fight IMO.


----------



## a_bad_curry (Mar 10, 2011)

Read the rules please...


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha not even close  emperor


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

As if the battle would even last a second. :rofl:

Luke would get lolasspawned as soon as the Emperor gets tired of him bitching about how he lost his arm and that the bad guy who chopped it off was his father. :sigh:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

well I mentioned that this battle involved Luke *in his prime*

so all you Star Wars-lovers can bring in his planet-throwing powers from the novels, comics, etc.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He's still an incestual farm boy with a glow in the dark stick.

And seriously, this is taking the piss on who versus threads. What's next, who would win in a race to decompose, dog turds or cat turds?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd say cat turds, since they are generally smaller.

And yes, no more SW vs 40k threads please. It's alot of them.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The Emperor
no contest.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Can we have a fourth option on the poll 
"I really am past giving a shit about these pointless threads"

I would have ticked that one.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Klomster said:


> I'd say cat turds, since they are generally smaller.
> 
> And yes, no more SW vs 40k threads please. It's alot of them.


well, two cat turds decomposing simultaneously would take the same time to decompose as one cat turd 

now, this principle might apply to one a dog turd twice the mass of a cat turd  

please pm me if you would like to debate this fascinating topic in private (I'm kidding btw)


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Can we have a fourth option on the poll
> "I really am past giving a shit about these pointless threads"
> 
> I would have ticked that one.


:goodpost:
You took the words right out of my mouth!! :biggrin:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

'But I wanted to go to Toshi Station to pick up some power converters!'

The Emperor never said such a wussy line.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

well i like them and if you lot didnt reply they wouldnt get bumped 

anyway the emperor would win for some very good reasons;
- this is a 40k forum
- he has armour
- he is a SUPER human with SUPER skillz
- luke is a normal man with super skills
- luke was a big mothers boy, except she got killed
- the emperor didnt NEED parents
- the emperor is basically Chuck Norris on more drugs (if possible) with armour on


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The Emperor wouldn't even give Luke a chance, in my opinion. Not even his light saber would be able to stand against the raw power of Him on Earth.





Flash said:


> Luke had like 1 day training with Ben before he got pawned on the Deathstar, then had had like a weekend with Yoda. That's not sufficient training to take on the Emperor of mankind. A man with God like power, almost limitless psychic potential and wargear to match.
> 
> Before anyone goes on about the Star Wars books, Luke did this, Luke did that, if it's not in the movies it didn't happen. There's 2 Luke's. George Lucas' Luke and book fluff Luke, but in either case he'd die in seconds of the battle starting so it doesn't matter, it's not even a fair fight IMO.





Hellados said:


> well i like them and if you lot didn't reply they wouldn't get bumped
> 
> anyway the emperor would win for some very good reasons;
> - this is a 40k forum
> ...


So the Guy who Throws Planets Around and can take a whole Star Destroyer Fleet and force push them out of the Galaxy vs the Arrogant fuck tard that couldn't believe Horus turn traitor and was *almost choked to death* by a Ork Warboss till *Horus saved him*????

Luke wins. EZ

The only *Reason* the Emp wins is because A) This is a 40k Thread and B) Alot of people are ignorant to the SW fluff and books. 

Its ok... long live Chaos.


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> So the Guy who Throws Planets Around and can take a whole Star Destroyer Fleet and force push them out of the Galaxy...


Wow, that's craptastic! I didn't think anything could take the heat off the steaming pile bantha crap Lucas had created with the prequels, but that does it. k:

BTW, why do people cling to the belief that the Emperor was actually ever in mortal peril at Gorro?


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

The Emporer powers and directs the astronomicon which spans the whole of a million million worlds. and he defeated horus who was pumped up on 4 chaos gods power, he put the void dragon in a sleeper hold that has lasted more than 10,000 years and started the Imperium of Man. Luke cant even keep the Order of Jedi together for 100 years. In the Galactic Alliance or he has to step down from being the master of the order, and he doesnt or cant stop the jedi from being persecuted by dalla.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am fairly sure that the planet throwing awesomeness is getting ruled out as non canon, seeing as Lucas has noticed that he gave some of the authors faaa...aaar to much freedom. Heck, that`s far worse fluff than Terminators being better at backflips than Striking Scorpions.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I am fairly sure that the planet throwing awesomeness is getting ruled out as non canon, seeing as Lucas has noticed that he gave some of the authors faaa...aaar to much freedom.


Agreed, its still Canon at the moment tho.



Doelago said:


> Heck, that`s far worse fluff than Terminators being better at backflips than Striking Scorpions.


What? When was this. What book do I need to avoid now?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm guessing something related to CS Goto.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> What? When was this. What book do I need to avoid now?


Read BoK`s comment. 



Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm guessing something related to CS Goto.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Heck, that`s far worse fluff than Terminators being better at backflips than Striking Scorpions.


I want to read this book...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ warlock in training, point A and you still try! love it mate 

you know you will never win 

the emperor wins because he was THE daddy! ! ! Luke fails because he was a daddys boy who loved his sister 

also the emperor is so hard he chips diamonds!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> So the Guy who Throws Planets Around and can take a whole Star Destroyer Fleet and force push them out of the Galaxy vs the Arrogant fuck tard that couldn't believe Horus turn traitor and was *almost choked to death* by a Ork Warboss till *Horus saved him*????
> Luke wins. EZ


lol, I was waiting for you to show up

Brothers, burn this heretic


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Agreed, its still Canon at the moment tho.


Because Luke didn't do that in RotJ, I'd assume that any fleet tossing was done in the expanded Universe.

Lucas himself has stated at least a couple times that the EU is a different universe from his movie universe. As in, non-canon.

I can bring up the magazine articles if you'd like.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Hellados said:


> @ warlock in training, point A and you still try! love it mate
> 
> you know you will never win
> 
> ...


Truth is I dont think Luke is better than Magnus.... 
Also Luke and his Sister are Tattooin and Alderan, its like the West Virginia/Mississippi of the SW universe. It ok for them to love eachother!



MontytheMighty said:


> lol, I was waiting for you to show up
> 
> Brothers, burn this heretic


Like the Blood Gorgons Ill turn my back on you all and make my way to the Eye of Terror to plot my revenge. (Insert Evil Laughter)



hailene said:


> Because Luke didn't do that in RotJ, I'd assume that any fleet tossing was done in the expanded Universe.
> 
> Lucas himself has stated at least a couple times that the EU is a different universe from his movie universe. As in, non-canon.
> 
> I can bring up the magazine articles if you'd like.


Yeah actually, is it online anywhere, send me a link if it is.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Luke wins for one very important reason. 

Luke`s universe is a movie where the good guys always win. 

40k is grimdark and gritty, where heroes die all the time. Plot armour, the E doesn`t have a chance.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Luke`s universe is a movie where the good guys always win.


*cough*Revengeofthesith*cough*


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Doelago said:


> *cough*Revengeofthesith*cough*


Hayden Christensen got horribly burnt and mutilated. I count that as a win.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, but good guys won out in the end. Plus what CRCL said.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Hayden Christensen got horribly burnt and mutilated. I count that as a win.


Why the hate?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Because he seemed less like an evil sith lord and more like a whiny preteen who didn't get his ice cream.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Because he seemed less like an evil sith lord and more like a whiny preteen who didn't get his ice cream.


I think he was a major reason why the prequels sucked...even jar jar binks was less annoying

neither Hayden nor the phantom menace kid could act


----------

